# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  CURSO TEÓRICO PRACTICO DESHIDRATADO DE FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS

## AALINAT

Estimados Amigos!
Los invitamos este 07 de junio al curso de Deshidratado. 
Informes: 425-3388 o al correo: aalinat@peru.com  curso deshidratado.jpgTemas similares: Curso Teórico Practico: DESHIDRATACIÓN DE FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS CURSO TEORICO PRACTICO DE DESHIDRATADO DE FRUTA Y HORTALIZAS I curso avanzado teórico práctico: Cultivo de uva de mesa red globe y otras de exportación I curso teórico práctico producción de abonos organicos I curso teorico practico sobre elaboracion de proyectos de inversion privada en agronegocios.

----------


## JUSTO PALOMINO

Sres, me interesa participar en el curso

----------

